# [SOLVED] Mount micro SD card in Sandisk Sansa Express

## Japes

I have a Sandisk Sansa express mp3 player. It's got 2GB of internal memory and contains a micro SD cards reader.

I can access the internal memory as a regular USB mass storage device, but I can't mount the micro SD card.

My computer as a dual boot Gentoo/Windows XP and it works fine on the Windows side, so there's nothing wrong with the hardware.

Windows recognizes the micro SD card as an additional USB drive.

The output of dmesg is bellow... I can mount sdd1 (internal memory of the sansa);  but it doesn't show anything concerning the micro SD card.

Is there any additional module required for the kernel to recognize the micro SD?

usb 2-4: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 5

usb 2-4: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

scsi13 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices

usb-storage: device found at 5

usb-storage: waiting for device to settle before scanning

scsi 13:0:0:0: Direct-Access     Sandisk  Sansa Express    0100 PQ: 0 ANSI: 4

sd 13:0:0:0: [sdd] 4004580 512-byte hardware sectors (2050 MB)

sd 13:0:0:0: [sdd] Write Protect is off

sd 13:0:0:0: [sdd] Mode Sense: 3e 00 00 00

sd 13:0:0:0: [sdd] Assuming drive cache: write through

sd 13:0:0:0: [sdd] 4004580 512-byte hardware sectors (2050 MB)

sd 13:0:0:0: [sdd] Write Protect is off

sd 13:0:0:0: [sdd] Mode Sense: 3e 00 00 00

sd 13:0:0:0: [sdd] Assuming drive cache: write through

 sdd: sdd1

sd 13:0:0:0: [sdd] Attached SCSI removable disk

sd 13:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg4 type 0

usb-storage: device scan completeLast edited by Japes on Sat Mar 08, 2008 10:34 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## coolsnowmen

do you have "probe all luns" compiles in the kernel in the device drivers->scsi?

----------

## Japes

I have now and it works fine!

thanks for the help!

----------

## jtaylor72

Thanks GUYS!  I love gentoo.  I have a question about this and search for sansa express and it comes right up, with the right answer!  Gentoo ROCKS!  Especially it's community!  Though you should tag the title as SOLVED.

----------

